# How many shrimp per Gallon water?



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I am starting a small tank of 2.5G and wondering how many shrimp I could put into it? It has gravel as substrate and an internal Hydor thermopump to circulate and regulate water. There is a small peace of bogwood and a small Anuabia cutting plus some java moss. No CO2 and no light (natural window light) but will add Excel and Fluorish to keep plants happy.

I have a berried Tiger shrimp in it at the moment and she seems happy so far. Walking about and eating as I feed her Hikari algae wafers.

I am wondering after eggs have hatched (if they ever) the tank may be too small for the babies?? Hence my question how many shrimp/gallon?

Any suggestions welcome and appreciated indeed.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you keep your water changes frequent, I can't count that high


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think there is a shrimp per gallon rule per-say. Shrimp do not create a big bio-load, so you can put more into a smaller space. In a 2G tank I would say that the mother and babies will be ok for a while, however once the youngsters start to grow I would move them into a larger tank for their well being.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I read that you can keep around 25 shrimp per gallon. It kind of sounds right in a way. A 10 gallon would house 250 shrimp which would be a sufficient number.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! I feel much better now. I am doing water changes every 2-3 days just to keep NO2 down as I do not have fast growing plants in there.


----------

